
Ask HN: Is there a way to browse YC companies, live ones at least? - shambolicfroli
The name, and a sentence or two explaining what they do.  Live ones preferred, but it would also be interesting to see what&#x27;s been tried.  Preferably all on one webpage, for simplicity.<p>Alternatively, is there any other simple way to browse them?
======
yash1th
[https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/](https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/)

something like this?

~~~
aboutruby
Also: [https://yclist.com](https://yclist.com)

And by googling: [https://www.ycdb.co](https://www.ycdb.co),
[https://newyclist.com](https://newyclist.com)

~~~
dmlittle
[https://www.ycdb.co](https://www.ycdb.co) is missing at least 1 company (Lob)

source: I work at Lob and we're a YC S13 company

------
askafriend
The ability to invest in YC companies unlocks at 5000 points. Just keep making
great comments on Hacker News and submitting good links.

~~~
HNLurker2
Poe's law? Elaborate please.

~~~
askafriend
For some reason I read the title as "Is there a way to invest in YC
companies?" It must be my jetlag.

------
kcorbitt
The other answers you got are good ones. Tangential I know, but out of
curiosity, what is your use case?

~~~
shambolicfroli
Curiosity, and wondering if I'd stumble upon something useful (to me or to
someone I know), and wondering if 'make money' eclipses 'social-good'. But
also apprehension, about misuse cases.

